# mettre au gabarit



## karenSisco

Salve!
mi sto occupando di una traduzione sulla realizzazione di un nuovo tunnel ferroviario che colleghi la Francia e l'Italia. qualcuno saprebbe dirmi cosa vuol dire l'espressione "mise au gabarit"? in particolare è situata nel seguente contesto:

"nombre et longueur des tunnels à réaliser pour les mettre au gabarit transport combiné et ferroutage"
Merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

Adeguare le caratteristiche (la "sagoma"?) dei tunnel e tutta la loro infrastruttura alla norma per il "ferroutage". O realizzare nuovi trafori adatti a questa norma. Non conosco le parole esatte...


----------



## Pernie

Ciao!
Premetto di non essere per niente sicura....forse "Adeguare le caratteristiche dei tunnel in modo da permettere il trasporto intermodale"
La frase originale comincia con "nombre" o c'é qualcosa prima che potrebbe aiutarci? Non capisco se si intenda costruire nuovi tunnel o mettere a norma i tunnel già esistenti.


----------



## matoupaschat

"...pour *les* mettre au gabarit": suppongo che il pronome si rapporti alle linee ferroviarie o ai progetti di tunnel, perché quando il tunnel è realizzato le possibilità di modifiche sono scarse.


----------



## karenSisco

la frase è preceduta dalle seguenti:*

 Facilité de réalisation duscénario *(è un parametro considerato all'interno della traduzione)
*             Celle-ci dépendra dunombre et de l’importance des travaux à réaliser :
           -**nombre et longueur des tunnels à réaliser pour les mettre au gabarit transport combiné et ferroutage
*sinceramente neanche io riesco a capire se LES si riferisca a tunnels o ai due tipi di trasporto


----------



## matoupaschat

Ecco, ho trovato il documento: sarà questo a pagina 27. È scritto _réaléser_ (allargare, ricalibrare, aumentare la sezione) non _réaliser_ nella frase:
_-nombre et longueur des tunnels à *réaléser* pour les mettre au gabarit transport combiné et ferroutage.
_​Dunque, sono i tunnel che vanno ampliati.
*
*


----------



## karenSisco

si, quello è il documento originale!
la versione che sto traducendo io è ovviamente una versione ridotta dell'originale, di sole 9pagine. effettivamente chiarito il "mistero" del réealéser la frase assume senso!
credo di avere capito adesso e che la traduzione "adeguare le caratteristiche" calzi a pennello!
grazieeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## matoupaschat

Pregoooooo!
Questo basta a provare l'importanza di un contesto sufficiente: con la frase errata del primo post, non potevo ovviamente trovare niente in rete... anche perché racchiudo sempre tra virgolette le frasi cercate.


----------

